

Assorted Brief Observations and Thoughts Regarding Windows Phone 7 - blazamos
http://daringfireball.net/2010/03/thoughts_regarding_windows_phone_7

======
jbm
I am uncertain why he is terming the Zune as being a catastrophic failure,
interface-wise.

To the best of my knowledge (not having owned one but knowing people who
have), the interface is quite nice and easy-to-use. (Not sure if it is good in
a Humane Interface/Jef Raskin-sort of way, but my friends who own one never
have issues with it)

~~~
glhaynes
I don't see that he ever says anything particularly negative about the Zune
UI, just that he feels like it hasn't set the world on fire on Zune so it's
unlikely to do so on a phone.

------
guelo
tl;dr Gruber doesn't like the name.

